# Pikie Bay - Mosquito question



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thinking of heading up there to wade for early season crappie after all the good reads I seen about that area. I've never been there and was wondering what the parking situation was like as well as access to the bay? Are there any areas that I should stay away from?

Debating about where I should go - there, Berlin or West Branch this weekend. Just need to get out! Thanks fellas.

pymybob


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks to those who PM 'd me on where to park up there. Really appreciate it!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

bob, you better check the water levels in the bay before you go.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Where can you find that out? Went to Berlin this morning and it's low too. Did more scouting than fishing.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

i would imagine that you can call pikie bay, the causeway sport shop or the park office and ask them how far the water is down yet. pymy is still low for this time of year, and i would imagine mosquito is even lower.

actually, pm ez bite. he owns the lake....lol. he can be of help, i'm sure.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

I can attest from being out twice this month at Pikie Bay, that the water is way down. A few weeks ago, the water in Pikie Bay was down by several feet. Last Sunday I went back to check it out, and it was still very low.


----------

